# Mosquito Muzzleloader Hunt



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Was anyone out there yesterday. I am going on 25th and was curious if anyone did any good.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

is that a controlled hunt? I thought gun season has ended...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

kevsworld said:


> is that a controlled hunt? I thought gun season has ended...


It's a controlled hunt. Muzzleloader only.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

My dad and a good friend were there, they heard alot of shots, and saw some deer. The whole place is flat and low, and they said that it was very wet.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

First section we were in today wasn't very good. I didn't see anything and buddy claims to see one small group on the run. At noon we went to check in station and changed areas to where someone had already got their deer. I ran a group of 7(all does) past my buddy who missed. When we checked out the game warden said he had only checked 8 so far. When driving up the road to leave there was an Amish guy who had a big 8 point at the road. So unfortunately we didn't kill anything but was nice to get out & see some deer to end the year.


----------

